# Frog eye level = wet elbows.



## Bios. (Mar 22, 2011)

Arty Frog by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Common Frog (Rana temporaria) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Common Frog (Rana temporaria) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Crits welcome.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

Superb!

Your elbows are dry now, but the photos are forever!


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 22, 2011)

Really dig the first one, very unique approach to the typical wild life photography. Which lens are you using?


----------



## Bios. (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, I was going to reject the first one but then I made it black and white and im very glad I did!

Molested cow: I was using a Sigma 105mm macro.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 22, 2011)

1st is incredible.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 25, 2011)

love the 1st shot!


----------



## jlw (Mar 25, 2011)

1st shot. :hail:


----------



## mishele (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree....the first shot is pretty cool. The reflection w/ the abstract feel is great!!


----------



## Bios. (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks people!


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Mar 27, 2011)

gorgeous shots man!


----------



## EricD (Mar 27, 2011)

Down low...the only way to go. Nice captures~


----------

